# A Grand outing in a small world with limited time (pic)



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

That fish fought surprisingly well. It was a lot better fight than the steelhead. I pretty much cranked that fish in. 

Has anyone hit all 5 species before? Like say in a weeks time or even a day? I think that would spectacular!

Kings, coho, LRB's, steelhead, and lake trout?


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

diztortion said:


> Kings, coho, LRB's, steelhead, and lake trout?


Super 6th Street Grand Slam!


----------



## RAD FISH (Oct 17, 2006)

[QUOTE

Has anyone hit all 5 species before? Like say in a weeks time or even a day? I think that would spectacular!

Kings, coho, LRB's, steelhead, and lake trout?[/QUOTE]


:: I have done it in a day, a long day about 14 hours. I didn't set out to do it but once I had landed a King, coho, steelie, and laker I fished for 4 more hours to finally catch a LRB. It was early Oct. 11 years ago and I knew there was some LBR's around and couldn't stop in till I landed one. I also landed a Walleye that unforgettable day . Oh to be 11 years younger and still be able to wade fish for 14 hours with the amount of fish we had then.


The Super 6 6th Street Grand Slam! One of my best fishing days ever.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

RAD FISH said:


> The Super 6 6th Street Grand Slam! One of my best fishing days ever.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

muxxsteel said:


> how do they fight?


They fight about as hard as Elton John would if he ever found himself as the guest of honor at a prison shower welcoming ceremony.

In other words, about as much as a walleye.


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

Caught all five in a weekend on the Frankfort pier, but never in one day anywhere.

In general, lakers are doggy in terms of fight, I wouldn't be as harsh to say walleye-like (tiger toothed burbot?), but of the "5" there's little question who's number 5.

By observation, I have noticed that lakers on hardware casting (usually a little beefer rods), seem to fight harder than those on noodle rods and bait.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> They fight about as hard as Elton John would if he ever found himself as the guest of honor at a prison shower welcoming ceremony.
> 
> In other words, about as much as a walleye.


LMAO :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

The fish that I've caught trolling in the big lake usually fight like a wet sock.

I tell ya what though, the clam shells downtown put up one helluva fight!


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

Clam on!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

thousandcasts said:


> They fight about as hard as Elton John would if he ever found himself as the guest of honor at a prison shower welcoming ceremony.












Only you Hutch... only you!!!


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> In other words, about as much as a walleye.


Come on, Hutch, give walleye a little credit.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

bombcast said:


> Soooo, you've never done it, tried it or had success, but you feel compelled to give advice. *I want to try rubber spiders for tarpon - whatcha think*?


::searches for the ROTFLMFAO emoticon::


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Flyfisher said:


> Come on, Hutch, give walleye a little credit.


Seriously! They can be good fighters, but typically are not. One thing for sure is they are "not as easily targeted" as steelhead....to put it into non-confrontational terms :evil: 
Not to mention they are way more palatable...

I've had lakers in the river put up a good scrap but it's more of a stamina fight than a balls to the walls fight. Especially those in double digits. Same for the eyes...


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The hardest fighting walleyes I got were, oddly, March fish casting off the pier. Other then that, the hardest part of a walleye fight is keeping the hook in that flimsy yapper.

Now if you want to see lakers at their best, hit'em through the ice. Your opinion on them will change! I've seen them in Caseville just burning people on the drag. They usually rock the **** out of your bait as well, pretty fun.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

bombcast said:


> Soooo, you've never done it, tried it or had success, but you feel compelled to give advice. I want to try rubber spiders for tarpon - whatcha think?


So, by using the Multispecies Flamer experience on this, if I've punched the clown while looking at candid crotch shots of Britney Spears, then that counts as hitting it, right?


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Bombcast, I've been biting my tongue wanting to say the same thing. As for the tarpon, I would saythat anything that would resemble a shrimp, rubber spider is close enough, jigged nice n slow on the botom of the Grand River would catch em. I don't know as I've never tried it before, but it would definitally work.


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> So, by using the Multispecies Flamer experience on this, if I've punched the clown while looking at candid crotch shots of Britney Spears, then that counts as hitting it, right?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Now we just had this discussion earlier today, but it was Betty White you were talking about...not Britney!


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

Now if you want to see lakers at their best, hit'em through the ice. Your opinion on them will change! I've seen them in Caseville just burning people on the drag. They usually rock the **** out of your bait as well, pretty fun.[/QUOTE]

ya they are fun thru the ice there ,especially when youre using 4lb micro line and a small tear drop tipped with a small minnow trying to coax the few perch they havnt devoured into biting only to have them slam it,and dive like a russian sub.Not that I have had that happen to me last year or anything though :gaga:


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I fish lakers through the ice on West Bay in TC and it's a blast. The last time I was able to safely get out there was 2 years ago and I caught 3 of them jigging in 115 fow. They took out tons of line and I had to use the gaff on 2 of them that got stuck sideways in the hole.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

diztortion said:


> I've never caught one before. From what I understand they were common at one time.


 
Back in the later 1970s several rivers, including the Grand and Big Manistee, saw some extensive runs of lake trout after the salmon were just about done. That was back when snagging was legal and many lake trout, along with browns, were snagged and kept by anglers even though it was illegal to keep a foul hooked fish other than salmon. Those runs of lakers and browns, as well as steelheads, were a prime reason why snagging was made illegal.

Lakers were also being snagged off the piers before they went into the rivers.


----------

